# Male Bumble Bee ?



## Brado (May 13, 2012)

picked it up in assorted tank sins i like how it was almost jet black


----------



## MikeyB5788 (Dec 12, 2012)

def not a bumblebee. looks like a type of peacock


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Probably Copidichromis borleyi


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

It is an Aulonocara peacock of some sort. Often those in assorted tanks are hybrids, only time will tell with this one. It is a male though, unless it was hormoned at one point.


----------



## Brado (May 13, 2012)

yea i usually stay away from the assorted tanks but this guy really caught my eye


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Fogelhund said:


> It is an Aulonocara peacock of some sort. Often those in assorted tanks are hybrids, only time will tell with this one. It is a male though, unless it was hormoned at one point.


It wouldn't surprise me if it were a hormoned female peacock with the dark coloration.


----------



## Brado (May 13, 2012)

i got a slightly better pic of it


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

How big is it now? It is for sure a peacock but hard to tell what the coloration is on the shoulder. In the first pic it looked a bit yellow but in the pic above it looks red/orange?


----------



## Brado (May 13, 2012)

yea its turning kinda orangey and the black is not as dark now its about 3inch mark with tale


----------



## Jmatson (Nov 16, 2012)

Female peacock of some sort...


----------



## sus (Aug 29, 2009)

First pic seems to have little electric blue hap in it.


----------



## Brado (May 13, 2012)

mey most likely just some wired hybrid still like the look of her so dose not really matter


----------

